# Blue Ribbon Muscle Bike Find - Help



## LuckyArt (Sep 15, 2018)

Got this recently with several other bikes in a barn.  Missing front wheel.  Has this Persons Leopard(?) banana seat.  Any help on dating this?  Value?  Rarity?  There was no serial number visible and I didn’t want to start removing paint.  Any help on where the serial number is located?  Thank you all for any help.  Art


----------



## Gordon (Sep 15, 2018)

The bike is much older than the muscle bike era. They stopped using skiptooth chain in the early 50's. Some kid made his own muscle bike by adding a polo seat to his old klunker.


----------



## LuckyArt (Sep 16, 2018)

Thank you, Gordon.  I hadn’t even noticed.  It all makes sense, as the sissy bar has a hooky plate raising it up.  Looks like I got me a parts bike!!


----------

